# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios >  "Barbatanas Reef"

## Fábio Tugonon

Aloha o meu nome é Fábio Holatahero Tugonon, meio-filipino, meio-português...trabalho no *Barbatanas&Cãopanhia* no sector da Aquariofilia, a loja tem 2 anos mas até à data só tínhamos água doce, mas esta semana introduzimos a água salgada com a ajuda da maltinha da LUSOREEF aqui vai:

Aquário: 100x48x52cm Panorâmico
Escumador: V2 Skim 800 c/bubble stop
Power Heads: 2xSeio M820 3200L/H (Super flow pump)
Luminaria: Arcadia 1M 4x39w T5 2xmarine white, 2xblue actinic
Areia de coral 24Kg
Rocha viva: Fiji Premium 44Kg

"Habitantes"

1xlysmata amboinensis 
2xLysmata Seticaudata
5xNassários
10xTurbo Snails (Os meus Primos eh eh eh tb são Filipinos)
10xCerites
10xPatas Brancas
10xPatas Verdes

1xIcomaster Longimanus
2xAmphiprion Percula
1xZebrasoma Flavescens
1xParacanthurus Hepatus
2xValencianas

"Corais"

1xPalythoa
1xClavularia Sp
1xSarcophyton
1xLobophyton
1xCraulerpa (Macro Alga)

Montagem: 09/10/2007











*Barbatanas&Cãopanhia*...*Rua Francisco L.M. Veloso, Lt8 - Lj A 8400-348 Lagoa* *Tlf: 282381522*



Aceitam-se opiniões e criticas... :SbRequin2:

----------


## Mauro Serra

Bem vindo. E boa sorte.

----------


## Rogerio_Araujo

esta legal seu aqua ....poste a evolução :SbOk:

----------


## Pedro Vicente

aloha Fábio,
bem vindo,tambem sou de Portimão ,onde fica a tua loja?

----------


## Fábio Tugonon

Oi tudo bem?A loja fica situada em Lagoa, "Barbatanas&Cãopanhia" fica nas traseiras do edificio novo da C.M.Lagoa ao lado da Parafarmacia "SuperSaude", a loja é recente tem 2 anos e o sector de aquariofilia fica na cave a loja tem no total uma área de 200mº.

----------


## NunoAlexandre

e ja tem seres vivos para salgado ha venda ?

----------


## Fábio Tugonon

Por enquanto ainda só temos 4500L de água doce, mais 2 cascatas de Plantas e Peixes, mas brevemente vamos ter 1 bateria de água salgada se tudo correr como previsto.Mas de qualquer modo já te posso arranjar quase tudo desde peixes, corais, invertebrados, algas e equipamento.
Dá 1 espreitadela...

----------


## Fábio Tugonon

1º Testes: 16/10/2007

----------


## Fábio Tugonon

Para a próxima semana já espero introduzir as primeiras equipas de limpeza...........Photos p/breve

----------


## Carla Valentim

Viva Fábio

O teu aquatlantis é panoramico, gosto muito do design desse tipo de aquários.
Tanto a circulação como a RV parecem-me ser suficientes para esse aquário.

Já agora o que estás a pensar colocar no aqua?
Peixes? Corais moles? Corais duros?

Penso que pelo menos para estes últimos tens uma iluminação insuficiente.
Terás de ter 1w/lt.

Em relação ao aquascape/layout, com jeitinho poderás abrir umas cavidades/grutas para que os peixes se sintam "em casa".

De resto está impecável e penso estares no bom caminho.

Boa sorte.
Vai dando notícias.

Cumps
Carla Valentim

----------


## Alexandre Lourenço

aquario muito louco, agora é a parte pior que é a espera, boa sorte com a loja, eu ando a chatear o dono de uma das lojas da minha zona para montar uma bateria de água salgada, é como diz o ditado, água mole em pedra dura tanto bate até que fura, ontem falau-me que está a pensar em fazer uma visita á lusoreef e convidou-me para ir com ele, paréce que está a fazer efeito. :yb663:

----------


## Fábio Tugonon

Aloha!!

Oi Carla tudo bem?Em principio no k toca a corais acho k vou optar apenas pelos moles, dai as 4x39w T5 serem suficientes e claro peixes mas não mtos, entre 4 e 5. :SbPoiss:  

Oi Alexandre tudo bem??Se puderes vai com esse teu amigo à Lusoreef, vais adorar, akilo é demais (Excelente mesmo).Toda a crew k lá trabalha é 5 Estrelas (Brian, Luís, António, Ricardo e a Patricia) :SbRequin2:

----------


## Fábio Tugonon

Aloha...

Eu hoje tive 1 praga de Cianobactérias...e resolvi aumentando o KH, para promover o crescimento da alga coralina...

----------


## Alexandre Lourenço

> Aloha...
> 
> O meu 1º Problema "Cianobactérias"


quanto á equipa de limpeza tudo bem, agora para a donzela acho muito cedo, tens feito testes á água? 
nitritos?
amonia?
nitratos?
fosfactos?

----------


## Fábio Tugonon

No dia 16 deste mês fiz os primeiros testes, podes ver num post acima...

----------


## Fábio Tugonon

Testes 23/10/07

Densidade: 1022
PH: 8.2
KH: 15
NH4: 0
NO2: 0.02
NO3: 5

----------


## Ricardo Carpinteiro

Boas,

Sendo esse aquário um Aquatlantis, suponho que estejas a utilizar o móvel dele, se sim como fizeste para ter a sump? Ou está a trabalhar sem sump?

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

Ola amigos deste fórum
Ola amigo Fábio Tugonon
Esse aquário promete esperamos evolução
parabéns e que sejas bem vindo a este fórum de aquariofilia

----------


## Fábio Tugonon

Aloha Ricardo...

Correcto, grande parte dos Móveis da "Aquatlantis", não permitem usar Sump, que é o meu caso, mas tendo em conta a quantidade de RV k tenho e se o Escumador estiver sempre bem regulado axo k não vou ter grandes problemas........e faço TPA´s de 40L todas as semanas :SbRequin2: 

Aloha Henrique...

Obrigado pelo Welcome!!Este Forum é mto fix!!

----------


## Fábio Tugonon

Aloha...

Xau CianoBactérias já eram, ah pois é.....Viva a Alga Coralina eh eh eh!! O Aqua ficou demais graças aos meus novos "Amiguinhos" :SbRequin2:

----------


## Filipe Silva

Boas, está com bom aspecto!

Mete umas fotos da evolução  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Fábio Tugonon

Aloha...

Esta semana já vou introduzir os primeiros peixes, 1 casal de Amphiprion Percula e se possivél 1 ou 2 Corais Moles............2ª Feira Prometo pôr photos novas, na semana seguinte entra 1 Zebrasoma Flavescens :SbRequin2:

----------


## Fábio Tugonon

Aloha...



Yeah finalmente chegaram...

----------


## Carlos Filipe Reis

Está visto que só têm visto as fotos , é que ao vivo aquilo é mais tipo uma banheira cheia de calhaus  :Icon Cry:   , eu pessoalmente tenho acompanhado a evolução do aquario desde do principio e tenho umas coisas para dizer porque nestes casos qualquer amante da aquariofilia não pode ficar calado por isso cá vai : MUITOS PARABÉNS  :Palmas:   esta muito fixe e tenho a certeza que ainda vai ficar melhor. Tenho sorte em ter uma loja destas ao pé de mim em que o pessoal ao contrário de alguns de certas lojas só tem o interesse de vender sem querem saber se são as coisas indicadas para as nossas necessidades , o pessoal desta loja está sempre disponivel para ajudar e explicar . Ps. Agora espero um desconto grande. LOL  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Fábio Tugonon

31/10/07















*K tal a Evolução??? Opiniões, Criticas e conselhos...*Aceitam-se :SbRequin2:

----------


## Fábio Tugonon

Aloha...

Eh eh eh eh........vejam este jogo "Fish Tycoon" 1 jogo online onde temos de criar espécies de Peixes, para depois vender numa Petshop ihihihih ta demais:

http://www.freeflashgame.info/pt/pla...ar=Fish_Tycoon

----------


## Fábio Tugonon

Aloha...

Mais 1 Amiguinho!!

----------


## Fábio Tugonon

Mais algumas photos...

----------


## Fábio Tugonon

*Merry Christmas oh oh oh!!!*

----------


## Fábio Tugonon

Aloha!!!

Aceitam-se Opiniões, Conselhos e Criticas...!

----------


## João M Fonseca Silva

boas

o aquario está a ficar á maneira  :SbSourire24:  

criticas só de estares a fazer publicidade á loja  :yb668:

----------


## Fábio Tugonon

Aloha...

Boas Amigo Silva, Obrigado pelo elogio, mas deve de haver aqui um mal-entendido...........eu apenas mencionei que trabalhava numa loja, e dai surgirem algumas perguntas, as quais EU respondi, e depois mais tarde acabei por colocar no meu topico o Logo da loja com a respectiva morada e contacto mas eu compreendo onde o Amigo Silva quer chegar, dai eu falar com algumas pessoas deste forum atraves de msg privadas e assim evita-se este tipo de situações :SbRequin2:

----------


## Carlos Filipe Reis

Vê la se metes mais fotos porque eu sei que isso já tem algumas novidades. Cumprimentos

----------


## Filipe Simões

Parabens pelo aquario, tá porreiro... esses peixes tão na verdadeira engorda!

----------


## Pedro Vicente

Comprovado In Loco.
Muito Potencial Força Com Isso.

----------


## Fábio Tugonon

Aloha!!

Oi pessoal tudo bem?? Há muito tempo que já não aparecia por estas bandas, mas hoje fui à LusoReef em trabalho e tive a oportunidade de ver ao vivo um "Zebrasoma gemmatum" hehehehe sim isso mesmo hihihhihih demais, o Sushi é mesmo mto louco, foi só para vos fazer inveja heheh trouxe tb algumas novidades para o Aqua da Loja e amanha coloco aqui mais umas photos!!! :SbRequin2:

----------


## Fábio Tugonon

Aloha...

08/02/08

----------


## Sebastian

boas. 
muito fixe o aquario, bom trabalho  :SbOk:  
espero que tudo corra bem vai colocando umas fotos para a malta ver.. ou é necessario ir de loulé fazer uma visita à loja?  :Cool:  

abraço

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

Ola a todos  :Olá:  
Esse aquario esta a evoluir a uma velocidade espectacular
parabens esta com boa saude esta 5 estrelas.  :tutasla:

----------


## Fábio Tugonon

Aloha...

o Aqua apenas tem 4 meses, mas está no bom caminho!!!
Keria agradecer à maltinha António, Cyrne, Luis, Sebastião lolllllllllllllll :SbRequin2: 



P.S - o Aqua não tem Sump, nem UV, nem nenhum escumador todo XPTO, nem reactores disto e  dakilo, nem Etc...............Apenas TPA´S semanais de 20L e VIVA A ALGA CORALINA!!

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá:  Fabio
 O teu aqua com tão pouco tempo está muito bom :Palmas:  ,os teus cirurgiões não te comem a craulerpa?

----------


## Fábio Tugonon

Nop...............pelo menos por enquanto lollllllllllllllll O meu Yellow não lhe passa cartão nenhum!!!
Quanto ao Aqua, eu tento não complicar mto e fazer tudo o mais simples e natural possivél!!! :SbRequin2:

----------


## Filipe Simões

Eh caso para se dizer que quando nao se complica nao se estraga.

O aquario parece muito bem, para o tipo de corais que tens a circulacao ainda da, mas qualquer dia comeca a ser pouco.

Havias de fazer qualquer coisa para eliminar essa pelicula de gordura que se acumula em cima, pelo menos assim parece pela foto. 

Isso vai crescer em beleza... continua!

e ve la se apareces nos encontros!

----------


## Fábio Tugonon

Aloha...

Não é gordura, é mem da photo lolllllllllllllll eu tenho pouca circulação na superficie!!!

----------


## Fábio Tugonon

Aloha...

Aqui está o "Condenado"




Não compreendo o pq de falarem tão mal sobre os V2 Skim???
Nós no aqua da Loja temos 1 em funcionamento (V2 Skim 800) e graças a ele o Aqua não poderia estar melhor, quem já teve a oportunidade de ver o Aqua in loco, pode comprovar o que Eu estou a dizer...............O Aqua felizmente está mto saudavél e graças a este maravilhoso Skimmer, até já hove um tópico sobre estes Escumadores no qual apenas se criticou???
Não trocava por outro...........que me digam que não é tão popular como os outros de que tanto aqui se fala eu compreendo, Agora dizer k não valem nada, MEUS AMIGOS!!!

----------


## NunoAlexandre

isso dos escumadores para mim e mais uma mania tive um mediflotor de pedra difusora que trabalhava tao bem ,que num aquario de 200L tive um petrois , um hepatus ,um zebrassoma e um clarkki durante 1 ano ate mudar pra o meu aquario de 480L sem problema nenhum de pois comprei outro aquamedic eTurboflotor 1000 Multi SL  estou ate agora feliz com ele acho que e mais por gostarmos de uma certa marca ,pois todos trabalham uns melhores outros piores, eu pessoalmete gosto dos aquamedic.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> 31/10/07


Boas, muito fixe o aquário e os habitantes. Por curiosidade, poderias informar-me o nome da espécie desta estrela? Obrigado

----------


## Fábio Tugonon

Aloha...............Artur!!!

Obrigado pelo comentario eh eh eh!
O nome é: Icomaster Longimanus :SbRequin2:

----------


## Fábio Tugonon

Mais 1 vez Aloha...

O Aqua do Barbatanas recebeu mais 3 Habitantes:

1xlysmata amboinensis  
2xValencianas

----------


## Ricardo Carpinteiro

Boas Fábio,

Esse escumador permite ser colocado "hang-on" de origem ou foi alguma alteração que vocês fizeram? Penso que poderia ser uma das hipoteses para mim, apesar da parte estética ficar um pouco "estragada". Diz-me alguma coisa.

----------


## Fábio Tugonon

Oi Ricardo tudo bem??

Os V2 Skim têm a opção de Hang-On, não tive de modificar nada inclusive estes Escumadores trazem logo estas peças de adaptação incluidas... :SbRequin2:

----------


## Sebastian

boas noites.

sr ricardo, o escumador em questao o  v2skim, ja vem de origem com a opção de o colocar hang on ou mesmo na sump. a instalaçao deste equipamento processa se de forma rapida e simples. 
existe os seguintes modelos 

v2skim 400 para aquas ate aprox 400 litros 
2400 Lph

v2skim 600 para aquas ate aprox 600 litros
2400  Lph

v2skim 800
2800 Lph

v2skim 1000
2800 Lph

v2skim 1200
3400 Lph

e o v2skim 1500
3400 Lph

e tambem existe o modelo v2skim 120 nano skimmer bom para aquarios nanos ou ate aprox 120 litros

No meu aquario tenho um 400.

um abraço  :SbOk2:  
Sebastian Van D

----------


## Hugo Duarte

Tenho um escumador igual ao teu e há uns tempos atrás lavei bem a caixa e as esponjas do bubble stop.
Desde então nunca mais consegui equilibrar aquilo. Parece um festival de bolhas a sair pelo bubble stop. Já tentei adicionar lã de vidro mas nem assim.

Já te aconteceu o mesmo?

Abraço
Hugo

----------


## Fábio Tugonon

Aloha...

Nop, por acaso ainda não lavei o meu bubble stop!!!
Mas já tentaste arranjar 1 esponja igual à original, na loja onde adquiriste o teu escumador? :SbRequin2:

----------


## Fábio Tugonon

Aloha...

Passados 9 meses, mto pacientes aki vai 2 photos do Aqua:




Aproveito tb para agradecer ao meu maninho Pedro "Mad Dog" Vicente pela Xénia.................Thanks Bro!!! :SbRequin2:

----------


## Fábio Tugonon

Aloha...

Esta semana adquiri alguns dos novos 7 produtos da "Sera" para salgados:

1 calcium
2 calcium mais ph-buffer
6 magnesium
7 iodine

Gostava de saber se por acaso já conhecem e qual a vossa opinião?? E tb se alguem aqui do Forum já os utilizou?? :SbRequin2:

----------


## Fábio Tugonon

Aloha...

A "Valónia" é apenas resultante do excesso de Nitratos no aqua ou pode ser derivado a outros factores tb???

----------


## Nuno Silva

Boa tarde,

A Valónia é uma alga muito complicada de retirar.

Claro que para ela existir é necessário haver uma fonte de nitratos mas não tem necessáriamente de ser essa a causa. Muitas vezes em aquários onde mais nenhuma alga cresce a valónia sobrevive e reproduz-se. Aguenta facilmente condições de muito poucos nutrientes dissolvidos. 

Caso notes uma explosão de valónia de um dia para o outro aí sim será devido a nitratos e /ou fosfatos.

Abraço
Nuno Silva

----------


## Fábio Tugonon

Aloha...

Boas, mas eu tive a verificar os valores dos nitratos e estão a Zero, dai eu não saber a origem da valónia

----------


## Fábio Tugonon

Aloha...

Qual a vossa opinião em relação às reposiçóes com água da torneira( mais de 48h num bidon com 1 bomba de circulação e devidamente acondicionada com anticloro)???    :SbRequin2:

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Fábio

Quanto á agua da torneira, o melhor é pedires para te analisarem a água com um tds.
Se o valor for baixo, podes usar a agua com anticloro (eu uso o prime da seachem).

Se for elevado, convem adquirires uma osmose, caso contrário podes ter problemas de algas.

Qto aos aditivos que adquiriste, muito cuidado na sua utilização.
O iodo acho completamente desnecessário e os outros.. cuidado com os desiquilibrios.

Cps

----------


## Fábio Tugonon

Aloha...

Boas Gil, o Aqua faz 1 ano em Outubro e sempre fiz as reposições com água de osmose(Thanks to António e Ricardo), eu só fiz a pergunta por mera curiosidade...............e devido ao facto de saber k existem alguns membros do forum k só fazem reposições com água da torneira, dai a minha curiosidade!!   :SbRequin2:

----------

